# No audio on Mini via HDMI



## Reeber (Sep 24, 2014)

I just bought a Tivo mini 93000 used on eBay and have it hooked up via Ethernet to my router running off my Tivo Bolt. I have picture but no audio. I am running an HDMI cable from the Mini to my older Sharp Aquos LCD and have a digital optical audio cable running from the LCD to my older Yamaha receiver. This setup runs the audio from my Cablebox, Bluray and firestick which are also hooked up to the LCD via HDMI with no problems. I already tried switching the mini's audio to PCM but there is still no audio. Is there any other solution besides using the mini's 3.5 mm av jack and a 20 dollar plug from Tivo to a separate RCA input on the Yamaha receiver? 
I even tried switching the audio on my Bolt to PCM and it didn't help. I know a cheap simple 3.5 mm to RCA Stereo cable won't work (already tried that). Thx in advance.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Reeber said:


> I just bought a Tivo mini 93000 used on eBay and have it hooked up via Ethernet to my router running off my Tivo Bolt. I have picture but no audio. I am running an HDMI cable from the Mini to my older Sharp Aquos LCD and have a digital optical audio cable running from the LCD to my older Yamaha receiver. This setup runs the audio from my Cablebox, Bluray and firestick which are also hooked up to the LCD via HDMI with no problems. I already tried switching the mini's audio to PCM but there is still no audio. Is there any other solution besides using the mini's 3.5 mm av jack and a 20 dollar plug from Tivo to a separate RCA input on the Yamaha receiver?
> I even tried switching the audio on my Bolt to PCM and it didn't help. I know a cheap simple 3.5 mm to RCA Stereo cable won't work (already tried that). Thx in advance.


Try a new/different HDMI cable, consider trying it on another TV if possible. If you still get no audio, either settle for using one of the component/composite options or come back at the seller on Ebay. If not satisfied, file a "not as described" claim via Ebay and insist on the seller paying the return shipping fees, Ebay will enforce if necessary.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Can you try switching to the TV speakers versus the digital audio out just to test?

Scott


----------



## Reeber (Sep 24, 2014)

I tried a pair of headphones in the am out jack and heard the Audio along with a buzzing sound. I am going to try a 5 buck 3.5 mm to red white yellow rca cable before I purchase the 20 buck cable from Tivo.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Reeber said:


> I tried a pair of headphones in the am out jack and heard the Audio along with a buzzing sound. I am going to try a 5 buck 3.5 mm to red white yellow rca cable before I purchase the 20 buck cable from Tivo.


Could be why it was eBay'ed.


----------



## Reeber (Sep 24, 2014)

Update: I finally hooked it up with a cheap 3.5 mm to RWY RCA cable to my Yamaha receiver and had the same buzzing sound but did have the audio track. Oddly enough the buzzing only comes when the left (white RCA) is hooked up. The right channel sounds fine. I guess I have to order the cable from Tivo. I'll let you guys know how it works out. Once I get this mini running in my den I can return a cable box from Optimum and knock at least 13 bucks off my cable bill a month.


----------



## Reeber (Sep 24, 2014)

I got the cables from Tivo. They were 15 bucks with an added 10 bucks for shipping. I find that ridiculous considering I only needed the audio cable and will probably never use the video cable but oh well. It works like a charm. So glad to get rid of my big clunky Optimum DVR. The mini is literally 1/4 the size of that box. The remote is so much better as well and can control the audio on my Yamaha receiver which the Optimum remote couldn't. I am returning the dvr to Optimum today and it will save me 10 bucks a month off my 205.00 cable bill. I am glad to know I can now add a mini to any other room in the house with no additional monthly fee.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

Artie Fufkin said:


> I have to ask, what the heck is a "Tivo Cable"?


Accessories


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

Artie Fufkin said:


> So OP overpaid to get an HDMI cable you can find for close to $10 locally at most big box stores? Ditto for the the other cable they show offering. ??


Whoosh. Read the thread, he's not talking about an HDMI cable. Let us know where you can get these for $10 locally. There are similar ones for around $5 each on eBay and Amazon which would probably work, although the plug colors might be wrong.


----------



## Reeber (Sep 24, 2014)

Tivo calls it a "Breakout Cable Kit" It is an overpriced 3.5 mm jack to r/w/y analog stereo RCA cable and a separate 3.5 mm jack to r/g/b Video cable which winds up running 25 bucks including shipping. I only needed the audio cable because I tried a cheap cable and it didn't work.


----------

